# Pigeon Nesting in Parking Garage



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

I posted this last week, but I used an old thread - so no one probably saw it. See the update at the end....

Hi -

A pigeon started a nest about 10-12 days ago in the parking garage at work. I saw the "couple" going at it awhile back in about the same area in the parking garage, but didn't pay too much attention. A week later or so, I noticed a parking spot had been blocked off. Still didn't pay much attention, until one day while going slow enough I could see there was a bird sitting on a nest.

I tried not to get involved  - but thinking about what would happen to the babies if/when they hatched bothered me. What bothered me even more, is the fact that I've never seen the male bird since that time I saw them fooling around. I've been by both during the day and at night, and it's the same bird sitting on the nest - so I'm assuming he's not involved anymore. She doesn't seem to move from the nest, so I was afraid she would starve herself. Someone else left some wild bird seed, and I left some pigeon feed and water. Others are obviously concerned, because there seems to be bread occasionally, and someone even left a huge chunk of watermelon - which seemed kinda' odd.

Anyway, tonight when I added food and replaced her water, I saw a sign by one of the other "concerned people" - to leave the bird alone as the human contact was stressing her out, and stop leaving food because she'll get her own - and the food people are leaving is drawing ants (I'm assuming they're talking about the watermelon here). I had 2 small bowls for the food and water - and even though they left the water bowl, they took the food bowl away.

Though I did have an adopted semi-tame family of pigeons in my backyard years ago (I had a duck at the time, and they were drawn to the food) - I admit that don't know/remember much about pigeons. This is far from an ideal situation, obviously not normal for humans to intervene - but sometimes it's necessary and I think they're wrong.....and they had no right to take the bowl!!! It really pissed me off, but that's beside the point 

I agree that humans stressing her out is a concern, but she's not too concerned when I've gotten closer to leave the food. She either leans way over, or leaves the nest for a minute while I'm there, getting right back on after eating some of the food. I wish I didn't have to pass her on my way up the parking structure, but now that I know she's there - I can't help but be concerned. If I was sure the male was involved and taking on some of the sitting while she went for food - I would probably not be as concerned, but then there's the situation if/when the eggs hatch out. I'm assuming they'll get run over by cars, etc. when they start to become active.

I'm tempted to move her and the nest, but I don't really know what I'd do with her afterward, except relocate her to my backyard patio until the babies hatch. I would bring her in the house in a spare cage, but I'm not willing to expose my Grey to any diseases/parasites she may have. 

If I were to move the nest (most likely on a weekend night, when there are far less people and cars), I thought about sliding a cardboard under the whole nest, placing it in a box/cage, etc., leaving it open and waiting for her to get back on the nest - and somehow closing her in there. I realize that it may take her awhile to get comfortable enough to get in the cage/box, and I don't want to freak her out and possibly risk her stepping on the eggs in distress. 

So pigeon experts....what would be the best plan here? Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Here's the update: (I'm assuming moving the nest is out of the question now):

I relaxed a little when I did see another (possibly the male) bird near her ONCE. Granted, I'm not there to watch every hour, but I figured if the male was still involved, I would have seen him SOMETIME other than that (and the first time they messed around). Maybe he was just there to eat!

She seems to have no problem with me sneaking up there to leave her food, and by yesterday (appropriately on Mother's Day!) at least one egg had hatched (at least I could only see evidence of one baby beneath her). When I left the parking garage Friday night, she still had food and water, so I didn't return until Sunday night to check it again. Up to now, she has only been eating the red millet and smaller seeds out of the mix, leaving most of the larger peas, etc. - but EVERYTHING was gone this time.

Anyway, I put the food in the normal place (which was out of her reach from the nest), and got back in my car and watched a bit. She wasn't going to budge off that nest (understandable), so I moved the food and water to the other side where she could access it without moving off the chick - and she totally began scarfing it down. I felt so bad for her!!

So now I'm just thinking that I'll keep leaving food and water, and hope for the best. I will leave a sign warning people to watch out for the babies as they start to move around more - I don't know what else I can do now. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Janis


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern.

i appreciate your kindness shown, and IF the birds were anywhere out in the wild, I would agree about not intervening, but since they are inside the parking garage, I don't see any harm.

Please do not move the nest anywhere as she may abandon the babies. It is good of you to keep your eye out as much as possible.

Also, just feed enough for her to eat in a day, about a tablespoon or two of seed. Too much food left overnight can cause ants to come and attract other things like rodents, and they will kill the babies and ants can harm them too.
I think leaving them water is fine.

The problem may be, that you may regret your decision as they may continue to nest and have more babies, and may attract some negative attention, because not all humans are friendly with good intentions, and since you share this area with other tenants-that is my concern.

The reason you may think you only see the hen, is they do switch off nest duties, and one will go off somewhere but not too far, usually looking for food and it will seem like there is only one bird.

Also, when the babies start moving around, they may go off anywhere but the parents usually keep an eye out, but they can't do much around any moving vehicle. Make sure all who park there are in complete knowledge and agreement about the wellfare of the babies.

In the future, I would suggest not allowing them to nest there because it is dangerous. I'm also going to suggest when the babies get a little older- a week old, you may want to get someone who is a bird rehabber (a pigeon friendly) to continue their care, as it may be too dangerous to leave them there.
Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the answer! I agree, moving the nest would not have been a great idea - and something I would have only done as a last resort if people here thought that was the best solution....and I really didn't know what I would have done with it after the move 

Anyway, I'm so glad you gave me an idea of HOW MUCH food to leave at a time - because I have been leaving too much (which was a concern about rodents, etc.) I clean up the extra, and tone it down a bit now - LOL!

I hope people will read and pay attention to the sign I leave tonight. It's a very busy parking garage and people usually speed through in a hurry to get out of there (including me - up until now!).

Thanks 

Janis


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people don't like pigeons. It may have been better not to alert everyone that they were there.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with Jay3. Some people are really mean to pigeons. I feed the beach pigeons but I've learned to do it only do it when no one is around.There is this one jerk who sics his dog on purpose to the group of pigeons.He gives me a lot of grief about me feeding the pigeons as if he owns the beach while his dog poops all over the sidewalk.
Yeah, it is better you don't bring attention to the nesting bird.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Tough one.....I am also gonna guess that what you may have seen is actually 2 separate Pigeons sitting the same nest...Mom and Dad switching off. But perhaps not. Perhaps something happened to one of the pair and in fact, there is only one sitting now.....They can do it alone, but it is tougher going....

I agree that leaving less and feeding less will be OK.

Whether to allow the baby to fledge there or not...that is a tough call. I usually do not recommend taking a baby away unless it is a predator situation or a very evil-intentioned human.
That is really hard to say which would be better.

Also, FYI, at about 9-10 days old the Parents will stop sitting the nest 24/7...so do not be alarmed if you sometimes see the baby with no parents sitting....It becomes alarming when the parents have been away more than a few hours, however.


----------



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions! 

As far as drawing attention to it....the person who blocked off the parking spot when this first began 2-3 weeks ago, as well as the "well-meaning" person who posted a big sign warning others to not feed her, already took care of that - lol!

I'm posting my "response" sign on my way home tonight - so I'll see how that goes. And I'll clean up the excess food too. It's just that she started eating so fast once I moved it closer to the nest - I figured she must have been so hungry after the hatching - that she might need all that food  But I was concerned about attracting rodents (there are bait boxes on the lower levels of the garage - so that's a possibility, I guess). 

I really wonder if the male is still involved, though. I was really hoping he was - but I've been by the nest both early in the morning and later at night (and a couple times mid-day), and it appears to be the same bird (the male is slightly larger, from what I could tell from the couple of times I have seen him). 

Will post the progress....and again, thanks for the great information!!

Janis


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm so pleased to see your update. I had replied on your other thread and wasn't sure if you saw it.

Well I go along with all that has been suggested especially now there is a baby. Hopefully she'll get this little one through to fledging but I'd definitely try and discourage her from making a nest in the same place again if you do ever spot one.
As long as you take it away as soon as she makes it then she'll get the message it's not safe and hopefully try elsewhere.

I'm glad they've got someone watching over them, thanks for taking the trouble to help them along.

Janet


----------



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Janet,

Thanks for the support! And no, I didn't see your post before (It took me awhile to figure out where/how to post in the right place here) 

I went to clean up the excess food last night, and when I changed her water bowl (which was very close to her tail) she stool up a little and I could see that there were 2 babies now. I also left my "be careful" sign and a response to the person who left the first sign. Tonight when I left, both had been taken down - probably by the same person who posted the first one and took the food bowl. I'm feel like it's becoming "pigeon wars" or something - lol!!

I do have a question....

It's good to find out that she will leave the nest at times when the chicks are around 10 days old, because I probably would have been concerned  I'm kinda' thinking that when she does leave at those times, she will be getting food? Would that be a good time to start decreasing the food a little? I'm just concerned that feeding her consistently for weeks (or however long this could take) that she may get accustomed to it and not bother to look for food on her own. I'm guessing it's important right now while the babies are so young (and she's not leaving the nest), but as the chicks get older and stronger I'm assuming it won't be as crucial. 

Thanks for all the help and suggestions!

Janis


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Janis,

The mother will need all the help she can get in terms of food, because it's really tough for a single parent to raise the babies. Don't worry - she won't forget how to forage for her own food just because she'll be getting a helping hand from you for a few weeks. If there's no food around she'll go and find her own, it's just that without the extra help one of the babies will likely not make it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feeding her won't stop her from looking for food later on when she needs to. She's feral and has lived that way her whole life. And you can't really know that she actually is alone. Maybe you are seeing her mate sometime and just don't realize it. Or maybe he is around when you aren't.


----------



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

Hi -

I left some food yesterday morning, but didn't have any more water in my car - so I went back this afternoon and all the food I left was gone. And you're absolutely right....the male was there!! I realized there was a chance he may still be around and I was just missing him - but since I've only seen him one other time, I was doubtful. And she's the only one I've seen sitting on the nest...even when I was there at night a couple times.

When I left the food today, he took off and when I got back in my car, she immediately started eating the food and drinking the water. The babies are certainly growing, and she even appeared to feed one of them. I waited there a bit, and he came back and started eating. 

Question....I thought I read that the males sit on the nest in the evening so the female can go out and get food - but since I had been there at night and she was the only one sitting - I assumed he wasn't helping with that. Does the male do ANYTHING? I just get the feeling he's there for the free meal - LOL!!

When I saw how quickly they were both eating the food, I decided to leave a little more since I won't be back until Monday morning (I just didn't want him eating all the food - LOL!!) I'm also attaching a couple pictures I got of her and the babies


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking through the thread I noticed you said you were there in the morning and evening, Males sit from around 10am till around 4 - 5pm. Hens go out to feed in this time. So he was there when you weren't by the sounds of things.

Males do most or all the feeding from the 3 week mark till around the 6 week mark in the wild. Females start a new nest often. These are just general timeframes.

Also you are really spoling them, Those birds could fly a race on the quality of food there. Good Job!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Great pictures - thanks for posting these. Your feral friends look very well taken care of.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great shots. My only concern would be that the seed could attract rats and mice. I'm sure he is giving her time to go for food. Think you just have not seen this.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

artnsoul3 said:


> Question....I thought I read that the males sit on the nest in the evening so the female can go out and get food - but since I had been there at night and she was the only one sitting - I assumed he wasn't helping with that. Does the male do ANYTHING? I just get the feeling he's there for the free meal - LOL!!


That's funny. I think the males tend to earn their keep more when the babies are fledging. It's often the dad that feeds more once they've grown up so he'll earn his keep then hopefully!
Those are great pictures and as the others said, they look in great shape. 

Janet


----------



## artnsoul3 (May 4, 2012)

Well, unfortunately things did not go well today 

I had to leave early today, and noticed that all the food I left on Saturday was gone (and probably the water too), so I returned tonight to restock. As I drove up to the parking space, I noticed there was no bird on the nest. As I got closer, I noticed a crow sitting on the railings above the parking space. I'm sure you can guess where this is going. 

Tragically, one baby was laying in the middle of the neighboring parking space, dead and bloody - and the other one (the smaller of the two) was still in the nest, also dead - no sign of the parents. 

I knew this could end badly, but I assumed it would be more likely a little later on - when the babies started to be more mobile. I don't know exactly what happened....if the crow chased the parents away and attacked/killed the babies (the one in the neighboring parking space had definitely been picked at). Or, maybe it was time for the female to leave the nest for awhile (it has been about 8 or 9 days since the eggs hatched). Maybe the babies were "chirping" or whatever sound they make - and the crow heard and took advantage of the "sitting duck" babies while the parents were away. 

Also, since there had been a differing opinion between myself and the person who left that original sign - I've been careful to notice if anyone is actually sitting in any of the sporadically parked cars that I pass on that floor. What I apparently didn't notice, was a guy sitting in his car parked in the corner space, beyond where the nest is. Just as I got back in my car, he backed out and left rather quickly. Maybe the guy chased the female away, and killed the babies - and then the crow took over. Even if you don't like pigeons, you'd have to be a pretty disturbed, brutal person to do something like that. 

It could be my imagination, but I got a strange feeling about him. So I sped after him, until I caught up with him at a light. I was just curious as to who it might be, and even though I was glaring at him for quite awhile - he didn't seem to even notice. I figured if he had anything to do with it, he might be obviously trying to avoid me, or look right back at me, or act odd in some other way - but he didn't look like someone who would care one way or another....so maybe it was just a coincidence.

Whatever happened....and I guess I'll never know for sure....was horrible - and it will take a long time to get that image out of my mind. I'm hoping the parking garage employees (who were likely the ones to put up the baracade) will clean up what's left - and if I ever see any evidence of her (or any other pigeon) building a nest in the garage - I will definitely clear it out of there before it can go any further.

I want to thank everyone for their help and support, answering my questions and educating me on pigeon behavior - you all have been amazing....the internet is so awesome 

Take care,

Janis


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this especially after having seen the picture of the babies doing so well.
It was something I was worried about though as the nest was so open to view and crows or rats etc will always prey in youngsters in the nest.
It's hard to say who was the culprit. Maybe not this chap as you had seen the crow, I hope not as it's disturbing to think people could be so cruel, but sadly we know all too well that they can be.
Nature can be cruel but we have to accept this unfortunately.

Definitely removed things if you ever see the parents starting a nest again is such a dangerous place. I'd hate to think they'd have to go through this again.

Thanks for all you did to try and help them. I must be sad not to see them any more as it had become part of your routine.

Take care

Janet


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry it had to end like this after everything you did for them. 
It was a bad place for a nest and we all had concerns, but this is really heartbreaking. 

Thank you for your kindness all the best to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is SO sad...thanks for letting us know and i'm sure you will not allow the birds to ever nest in this spot again.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh that is a bummer


----------



## Luftty (May 19, 2012)

Damn! sorry to hear that, specially after seeing the little ones on the picture. 
Hopefully the parents will build a nest somewere safer for their youngins next time


----------

